# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Steken op borst, onder borstbeen, rug

## dante

ik heb de laatste tijd erg veel last van lichte steekjes op mijn borst, af en toe is het een beklemmend gevoel, vooral aan mijn linker kant (vanuit mijn eigen ogen gezien). Ook doet het soms pijn als ik niet iets aan de onderkant van mijn borstbeen druk, ongeveer 1 2 cm eronder. ook heb ik steeds last van soort spiermijn net iets onder de oksel en de rug. ik ben al 2x bij de huisart geweest, maar volgens haar zijn de steekjes gewoon spieren (wat ik me zelf niet echt kan voorstellen)

misschien heef er iemand tips of ideeen wat het zou kunnen zijn?

----------


## san1974

hoi hoi Ik had een paar jaar geleden ook heel vaak pijn onder mn borst en ben toen ook naar de huisarts geweest,het was een heftige stekende pijn.
De huisarts zei:dat het een vrouwenkwaaltje was,waarom weet ik niet?maar dat het niks was en dat als je ouder word van zelf over gaat!Momenteel heb ik er al een jaar geen last meer van...mischien het zelffde wat jij nu hebt?dacht reageer even....sterkte gr sandra

----------


## dante

ben alleen een man  :Big Grin:

----------


## san1974

Hoi Dante,Sorry....vergissing,Nou jammer dat ik je niet kon helpen!Ik zou verder ook niet weten wat het kan wezen,hopelijk krijg je nog meer reaktie`s en sterkte ermee gr sandra

----------


## Marjolijntje

Ik heb ook dit soort klachten gehad, bij mij kwam het doordat mijn wervels niet goed stonden. Dan gaan je ribben ook een beetje anders staan en daar kan je spierpijn door krijgen in je rug, zij en ook pijn op de borst. Ik ga ongeveer 1x per jaar naar een manuele therapeut om mijn rug te laten kraken en dan ben ik na een tijdje weer van die pijn af.

----------


## Gast, verpleegkundige

> ik heb de laatste tijd erg veel last van lichte steekjes op mijn borst, af en toe is het een beklemmend gevoel, vooral aan mijn linker kant (vanuit mijn eigen ogen gezien). Ook doet het soms pijn als ik niet iets aan de onderkant van mijn borstbeen druk, ongeveer 1 2 cm eronder. ook heb ik steeds last van soort spiermijn net iets onder de oksel en de rug. ik ben al 2x bij de huisart geweest, maar volgens haar zijn de steekjes gewoon spieren (wat ik me zelf niet echt kan voorstellen)
> 
> misschien heef er iemand tips of ideeen wat het zou kunnen zijn?



Kan inderdaad spierpijn zijn.
Vraag hierbij: is het echt "pijn op de borst" rondom het hart? Straalt het uit? (bijvoorbeeld naar je rug, schouderbladen), ben je ook benauwd? Ben je misselijk? Wanneer heb je de pijn: in rust of met inspanning?
Als het antwoord op een (aantal) zaken "ja" is kan het denk ik geen kwaad een keer een ECG (= hartfilmpje) te laten maken.
Daarnaast is het wel goed om ook naar je levensritme te kijken: rook je, drink je veel, veel last van stress, overgewicht?

Sowieso, als je het niet vertrouwt ga dan nog een keer langs de huisarts, sterkte ermee.

----------


## dante

ik moet zeggen dat ik laatste tijd erg veel van stres heb ja, en het vooral rond het hard is. ook heb ik vooral in mijn linker lon (zo lijkt het) zo af en toe een drukkend gevoel. laatst (ongeveer 1 maandje geleden) is er al een hartfilmpje gemaakt ivm mijn werk, maar dat zag er goed uit.

----------


## Nenad

Hoe raar het ook klinkt, dit soort klachten wijzen meestal op darmproblemen. Je zei al dat je wat last van stress had, nou jouw darmen zijn de eerste die daar op reageren. Probeer eens 14 dagen lang 1 soort probiotica te gebruiken. Dus niet verschillende merken door elkaar. Dit heb ik van mijn di&#235;tiste. Ik heb er wel baat bij, anders zou je een diazepammetje moeten vragen aan je huisarts. Gegarandeerd dat die helpen, maar ja dat moet je wel willen,

Nenad

----------


## Lady

Ik heb de laatste tijd ook regelmatig van die steken.
Denk dat veel meer mensen dat hebben,maar dat je het van elkaar niet weet

----------


## Richard

Hallo ik heb nu ook een dikke week last van die steekjes. zoals ik al las zijn er wel veel meer mensen deze problemen hebben. Kan het misschien aan de groei liggen ? kan iemand mij helpen ik durf namelijk niet zo goed naar de huisarts. k hoop dat het niet zo erg is en dat het snel voorbij gaat !
B.V.D. Richard

----------


## Lady

Denk niet dat iemand je zo zonder je te zien kan helpen.
Zou even afwachten,maar als je het vaker krijgt dan af en toe zou ik toch echt even langs de dokter gaan.
Ik ga zelf ook bijna nooit,maar als het moet,moet het.
Succes!

----------


## heine4

Hoi,
ik had hier ook een tijd last van (nog steeds eigenlijk). Bij mij is vastgesteld dat ik het syndroom van Tietze heb. Klinkt grappig gezien het feit dat het bij mij op borsthoogte zit, maar het kan knap lastig zijn.
Het zijn een soort reumatische ontstekingen op en bij het borstbeen. Het is geheel onschuldig, maar voordat ik dat doorhad, had ik heel wat uurtjes bij de dokter en het ziekenhuis gezeten. Ik dacht nml dat ik wel aan mijn hart zou hebben......... Er is veel te vinden over Tietze op internet. 
succes!

----------


## Snoopy10480

Ik heb hier dus ook last van, niet vaak maar heel af en toe. Hele heftige snelle korte steken tussen mijn borsten (borstbeen) en die pijn straalt door naar mijn schouderbladen. Het doet enorm pijn en kan niet meer functioneren, ik moet eigenlijk gaan liggen maar dat gaat moeilijk op werk!

Als ik dan heel rustig blijf adem halen (hele diepe halen en rustig uitblazen) dan verdwijnt het meestal na vijf minuten. Ik krijg ook hele koude rillingen en ben opeens ontzettend moe en voel rare scheuten in mijn buik.

Herkennen mensen deze symptomen, zo ja, wat kan je hier aan doen?

Snoopy10480

----------


## nolan

Hallo ik ben nolan , ik heb deze klachten al vanaf 2003. En het blijven komen steeds weer. Het kan een tijdje weg blijven maar uiteindelijk komen ze toch weer. Ik ben vaak naar dokters gegaan. Ik had een volledige test gedaan om naar mijn hart te kijken en het funtioneren van mijn lichaam, maar steeds zeggen ze, de dokters en specialisten, er is niks aan de hand je mankeert niks. Maar ik krijg ze steeds weer. Ik ben ten einde raad.

----------


## Nenad

Nolan,
Vraag eens een doorverwijzing naar een neuroloog. Het kan "Tietze" zijn. Als het dat is, weet je het in ieder geval, maar dan is er niets aan te den, als alleen je pijn uitzitten.
Zelf heb ik morfine nu, ook vanwege andere klachten zoals dystrofie aan mijn linkervoet en ik heb MS.

Sterkte


Nenad

----------


## nolan

Nou Nenad, bedankt. Ik ga gelijk maar naar de arts bellen om een verwijzing aan te vragen. Maar ik heb dan nog een vraag voor je, als je dat weet tenminste. Is de syndroom van tietze kwaadaardig en / of is het te behandelen? Dan weet ik meer als ik naar de neuroloog gaat. Kan ik dan meer vragen stellen. In ieder geval heel erg bedankt voor je reactie.God bless you.

----------


## Nenad

Nolan,
Ik ben blij dat ik je een beetje op weg heb kunnen helpen.
Wat jouw vragen betreft, Tietze is niet gevaarlijk, progressief of zo.
Er zijn medcijnen tegen de pijn, dat wel, maar er is niets dat het kan laten genezen.
Bij medicijnen moet je denken aan Baclofen, verder moet je kijken wat je nodig hebt om de pijn te verminderen.
Het laagste niveau is paracetamol, evt in combinatie met coffeïne.
Dan kom je op Tramadol
Als laatste en zwaarste is er morfine.

Je zult zelf moeten gaan zoeken waar je baat bij hebt. k raad je wel aan die laatste stap alleen te nemen als het echt niet anders kan. Morfine is namelijk verslavend.

Voor nu suc7 :Smile:  

Nenad

----------


## suus

Hallo,
Ik ben 23 jaar en heb al 3 jaar last van vreemde steken. Ze beginnen vaak op rug en trekken door naar mijn rechterborst daarna straalt het voor mijn gevoel via mijn slokdarm naar mijn keel, zodat ik erg last van mijn keel en achterhoofd krijg. De pijn op mijn rug en mijn borst zijn heel erg, vaak tot huilen toe, meestal komen ze 's avonds en soms drie keer in de week of 1 keer per maand. Ik ben al een aantal keer naar de dokter geweest en die vertelde dat het misschien 'Tietze' was, nadat ik een test op internet had gedaan, kwam ik er naar mijn idee achter dat dit niet zo was. Ik heb een toraxfoto (borstkas) laten maken en daar kwam uit dat mijn longinhoud niet goed was, ook is mijn borstkas wat ingedeukt. De dokter heeft mij een jaar geleden (op aandringen van mij) doorverwezen naar een fysiotherapeut. helaas gaf de fysio aan mij niet meer te kunnen helpen want de steken bleven anahouden. Ook heeft de dokter mij tegen de pijn diclofenac gegeven dat ik in combinatie met paracetamol moet slikken. 
Wie kan mij helpen en heeft enig idee wat deze steken kunnen zijn en wat ik er tegen kan doen? Hellup!!

----------


## molletje/mies

ook ik heb hier geregeld last van,heel vervelend,ook mijn arts zei dat het spieren zijn,ook heb ik vaak maagzuur,en stijve schouders,door die klachten ben ik soms kortademig,dat komt omdat je daardoor verkeert adem gaat halen,ik raad iedereen aan om elke dag ademhalingsoefeningen te doen,zoek gewoon eens op internet,het helpt vaak wel,succes! afz sonja

----------


## Wendy_w

Veel problemen die ik hier boven lees lijken hyperventilatie klachten. Doordat het hele lichaam functioneerd op CO2 en O2 en je lichaam hier te veel CO2 vasthoud en te weinig O2 in het bloed zit drijgen de organen dus te weinig zuurstof. Hierdoor regelt het lichaam zijn eigen zuurstof huishouding. Dit wil dus zeggen dat er meer afvalstoffen in spieren en organen achterblijven waardoor spierpijn en hartkloppingen duizeligheid en vele andere bovenstande problemen kunnen voorkomen.
Goed ademhalen is dus van essentieel belang. Je kunt dit zelf oefenen door een boek op je buik te leggen als je ligt en naar je boek ademhalen waarbij het boek omhoog moet komen. (buikademhaling) Ook proffesionele hulp is aan te raden bijvoorbeeld door een fysiotherapeut of ee mensendieck therapeut.

----------


## pijn

hOoi ik ben Lisa,
ik ben 15 jaar oud en ik heb soms pijn tussen me borsten, ik heb dit 4 dagen. het is niet heel erg pijn ofzo maar gwn kleine steekjes ofzo, ik heb het niet benauwd/ geen hoofdpijn / me ademhaling is goed ( zoals in normaal adem haal )/ en ik heb ook niet last van me rug of iets alleen soms een beetje boven me borsten. maar ik ben wel heel bang! maar ik durf ook niet so snel naar de dokter!

weet mischien iemand over deze klacht?
zoja.. Asjebleift help me?!

xx

----------


## pijn

hOoi ik ben Lisa,
ik ben 15 jaar oud en ik heb soms pijn tussen me borsten, ik heb dit 4 dagen. het is niet heel erg pijn ofzo maar gwn kleine steekjes ofzo, ik heb het niet benauwd/ geen hoofdpijn / me ademhaling is goed ( zoals in normaal adem haal )/ en ik heb ook niet last van me rug of iets alleen soms een beetje boven me borsten. maar ik ben wel heel bang! maar ik durf ook niet so snel naar de dokter!

weet mischien iemand over deze klacht?
zoja.. Asjebleift help me?!

xx

----------


## EllenNL

Ik zit hier nu achter de PC met verschrikkelijke steken "in mijn hart", tenminste, zo voelt het. Ik ben er wakker van geschrokken.
Ik heb wel vaker van die steekjes, en dat trekt dan snel weg. Even diep door ademen, en weg. Maar nu duurt het veel langer, en lukt diep doorademen ook niet, omdat het te veel pijn doet.

Ik lees vanalles op het internet over wat het kan zijn, maar ik denk dat ik morgen toch maar even naar de dokter ga. Zelf denk ik dat het iets met het borstbeen te maken heeft. Ik denk niet Tietze, maar dat mag de dokter uitzoeken, daar heeft hij tenslotte voor gestudeerd.

Maar nu ga ik weer proberen te slapen. ;-)

----------


## EllenNL

> Maar nu ga ik weer proberen te slapen. ;-)


En dat ging goed. Ik ging op de buik liggen (op de zij deed te veel pijn, en ik kan niet slapen op de rug), en probeerde toen nog een keer diep adem te halen. En dit lukte, dus toen was het gelukkig over.
Maar ik denk dat ik net zo goed binnenkort maar eens navraag ga doen bij de huisarts.

----------


## Nenad

Ellen,

Het is al wel weer een poosje geleden, maar ik kom hier net binnen. Hoe gaat het nu met je?
Ik reageer omdat ik nu in 4 dagen tijd 3 keer een kramp in mijn middenrif heb gehad. Ik ga dan op de rand van het bed zitten en laat alles "uithangen". Tegelijkertijd probeer naar mijn onderbuik te ademen. Als dat eenmaal lukt zakt de ergste, scherpe pijn wat af. Maar zoals jij ook zegt op je zij jkun je niet liggen.
Ik maak me toch wel wat zorgen, ik ben namelijk M.S. patiënt en ik ben bang dat die spasmen door de ziekte worden veroorzaakt.
Ik hoop dat het nu wat beter met je gaat

Nenad

----------


## EllenNL

Hallo Nenad,

Bedankt voor je reactie, maar ik heb daarna er geen last meer van gehad. Zoals ik al aan gaf ben ik op mijn buik gaan liggen, en toen heel diep adem gehaald, waarbij (zo meen ik me te herinneren) mijn schouders naar achter trok, zo ver mogelijk, en daarna was alle pijn direct weg.

Bij jou klinkt het veel serieuzer, en dan vooral als MS patient. Ik hoop dat jij er vanaf komt. 
Dus beterschap!

Ellen

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Ellen,
ben jij voor die klachten nog naar je arts geweest?

Sterkte,
Grtjs Ag Xx

----------


## pablo

heb ook regelmatig van die steken op mijn borst en ben naar de dokter geweest en die zou het verhalen op rugpijn die van voor op de borst zich uit..ook naar cardioloog geweest waar ik een verdikking van mijn hartspier heb en voorlopig een sportverbod heb..zou het daaraan te liggen zijn...ik weet het ik ga namelijk een second opinion doen want het sporten kan ik echt niet laten

----------


## sithri

hallo,

bij mij is er ook het syndroom van tietze geconstateerd, ik heb het alleen hoog voor op min borstbeen, het is hier rood en dik en het straalt uit naar mijn nek en arm (het lijkt wel of mijn arm slaapt, maar dan heeeel lang. Deze klachten kom ik weinig tegen op het net. Is er iemand die dit herkent en heb je dan ook advies voor mij?

----------


## belladonna

Hallo allemaal,
Ik heb last van hyperventilatie en heb enorm veel stress. Ik heb dan ook vaak last van steken in mijn hartstreek. Dat is erg vervelend want steeds denk je dat het iets heel ergs is.. Maar ik heb ook gehoord dat je pijn kan voelen als je diep doorademt, maar dan zit er een luchtbelletje achter je long(en). Dat kan even pijn doen en lijken alsof het je hart is. Door/via je buik ademen is dan ook gezonder, zeggen ze! Succes allemaal!

----------


## anneke44

ik heb het ook, maar nu al 3 weken, pijn op de borst, steken, en een tinteling, blubberend gevoel in mijn borst.
heb de laatste week wel emotionele dingen meegemaakt maar die andere weken niet....
herkent iemand dit?

----------


## Unsung

> ik heb de laatste tijd erg veel last van lichte steekjes op mijn borst, af en toe is het een beklemmend gevoel, vooral aan mijn linker kant (vanuit mijn eigen ogen gezien). Ook doet het soms pijn als ik niet iets aan de onderkant van mijn borstbeen druk, ongeveer 1 2 cm eronder. ook heb ik steeds last van soort spiermijn net iets onder de oksel en de rug. ik ben al 2x bij de huisart geweest, maar volgens haar zijn de steekjes gewoon spieren (wat ik me zelf niet echt kan voorstellen)
> 
> misschien heef er iemand tips of ideeen wat het zou kunnen zijn?


Heej Dante,het klinkt bekend wat jij voelt/hebt bij mij is het syndroom van Tietze vast gesteld!

----------


## dotito

> ik heb het ook, maar nu al 3 weken, pijn op de borst, steken, en een tinteling, blubberend gevoel in mijn borst.
> heb de laatste week wel emotionele dingen meegemaakt maar die andere weken niet....
> herkent iemand dit?


Kan wijzen op hyperventilatie!

Do

----------


## Unsung

> Kan wijzen op hyperventilatie!
> 
> Do


Was bij mij aanvankelijk ook sprake van maar na verder onderzoek kwam de reumatoloog tot een andere diagnose!

----------


## dotito

@Unsung,

En welke diagnose was dat dan als ik vragen mag? :Wink:

----------


## Unsung

@ Dodito Syndroom van Tietze,dit zijn chronische ontstekingen van het kraakbeen dat je ribben met het borstbeen en de ruggenwervel verbind!

----------


## dotito

@Unsung,

Daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord.En is bij jou die aandoening geconstateerd?

----------


## Unsung

Ja,na ongeveer 3 jaar!

----------


## sietske763

kunnen ook maagklachten zijn.....mensen met hartklachten blijken vaak een maag/slokdarm klacht te hebben.
het voelt nl als hartklachten.

----------


## Unsung

> kunnen ook maagklachten zijn.....mensen met hartklachten blijken vaak een maag/slokdarm klacht te hebben.
> het voelt nl als hartklachten.


Ja kan idd van alles zijn!

----------


## MrjOln

Hey!
ik heb nu al bijna 1 week een drukkend en kramperig gevoel rechtsboven mijn linkerborst , onder mijn oksel, en aan de kant van mijn borstkast allemaal aan de linker kant (vanuit mijn denkwijze :Smile: ) en ik vind dit zeer vervelend... ik heb het al eens vermeld aan de dokter maar die neemt het niet zo serieus en zegt dat er niet echt iets aan de hand is...maar de reden eigenlijk waarom ik naar de dokter ging was omdat ik me nogal draaierig voel en zo evenwichtsstoornissen krijg en ik krijg vaak een benauwd gevoel.
De dokter stelde voor om mijn bloed te controleren (hiervan weet ik dinsdag of woensdag pas uitslag) maar terwijl blijven die steken mij echt ambeteren.
Mijn vraag nu is, als ik dit hier zo allemaal lees zou dit door chronische hyperventilatie kunnen komen? want ik ben namelijk gevoelig aan hyperventileren in angstige situaties en als ik ween, maar ik heb nog nooit eerder zo'n steken gehad in mijn borst kant... wat ik ook heb is een sterk verhoogde hartslag in rust...
nuja laten jullie iets weten? :Smile:  alvast bedankt

----------

